# Problème à répétition sur Powerbook G4 12'



## solal73 (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Problème à répétition avec un Powerbook G4 12 pouces, 1,33 GhZ, 1.25 Go de Ram, Mac OS X 10.5.8.

J'ai ouvert 2 fois l'ordinateur pour remplacer:
- le DD d'origine par un DD Samsung HM160HC de 160 Go (acheté neuf au printemps 2010);
- le combo CD/DVD (remplacement par un combo d'origine acheté d'occasion à l'automne 2010).
Chaque fois, j'ai suivi les étapes détaillées sur le site américain: http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Device/PowerBook_G4_Aluminum_12"_1-1.5_GHz

Il s'avère que le démarrage du système plante au bout de quelques semaines d'utilisation.

J'ai beau installer soit Mac OS X 10.4, soit Mac OS X  10.5 + mises à jour de l'OS correspondantes, le système lâche. Au bout de quelques semaines d'utilisation normale (principalement Internet + reproduction audio iTunes + reproduction DVD), un problème au démarrage a lieu. 

Les démarrages en mode sans échec, la réinitialisation de la PRAM et autres manips n'y font rien.

Démarrage avec DVD d'installation + Utilitaire de disque + Vérification du DD --> message erreur: "structure des nuds erronée".

Précisions: 
-l'OS actuelle est 10.5.8. 
- DD Samsung: 148 Go au total / 118 Go disponibles.

Le DD étant pratiquement neuf et l'utilisation du portable ne mobilisant pas vraiment les ressources matérielles/l'OS de l'ordi, que peut-il se passer?

Merci


----------



## Invité (20 Octobre 2011)

Un problème avec le disque
C'est parce qu'il est presque neuf qu'il n'a pas de soucis.
C'est peut être réparable avec DiskWarrior (qui est un investissement des plus utile d'ailleurs)


----------



## copirate (21 Novembre 2011)

AVEC ton cd système leopard redémarre et reformate le DD si tu utilises snow le formatage n'est pas compatible


----------

